
So long, Sonos: Meet the open-source audio system that will never die - ghego1
https://www.zdnet.com/article/so-long-sonos-meet-the-open-source-audio-system-that-will-never-die/
======
ghego1
Aside from the criticism to Sonos, which is a bit controversial, I'd happily
support the proposed idea of a fully open source echosystem

